# too much offset



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey all. I put new patriot wheels on my 09 brute 750 and got the wide offset. I really like the wheels but they are too wide for my machine. If i bought another set with "standard offset" would my tires fit the new wheels? I have maxxis bighorns. sry idk the sizes. thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They should


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

IM DIGGIN OFFSET!:rockn:lol


----------

